# Another New Model - Outback 272Rk



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=272RK

A 30 footer with rear kitchen, booth dinette, two entry doors and the apparently now standard neo-angle shower (damn you Gilligan).


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> http://keystone-outb...st=&model=272RK
> 
> A 30 footer with rear kitchen, booth dinette, two entry doors and the apparently now standard neo-angle shower (damn you Gilligan).


You don't like the angled shower?


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, I saw the other posts. I like it too and while you're figuring out how to retro fit yours I'd love it if you could figure out a way to fit it in my 250RS! I'm still daydreaming about a non-toy-hauling unit with both a bunk house and a pop-up loft. Was the loft model not that popular? Maybe I'm the only one that thinks it's that cool?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, we really like the angled shower. I just wish Gilligan had started using them in the 301BQ about 6 months ago. You'll have to ask OutbackLoft about his trailer - I think he's one of only a couple people here who have one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Yeah, we really like the angled shower. I just wish Gilligan had started using them in the 301BQ about 6 months ago. You'll have to ask OutbackLoft about his trailer - I think he's one of only a couple people here who have one.


...they did. Here is a picture from the "Coming Soon" section. 302BQ.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, we really like the angled shower. I just wish Gilligan had started using them in the 301BQ about 6 months ago. You'll have to ask OutbackLoft about his trailer - I think he's one of only a couple people here who have one.


...they did. Here is a picture from the "Coming Soon" section. 302BQ.









[/quote]
AUUUGGGHHH!! Now just a second there - I don't see a "coming soon" link at Keystone.com, lol. Is that a bathroom slideout you created?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> AUUUGGGHHH!! Now just a second there - I don't see a "coming soon" link at Keystone.com, lol. Is that a bathroom slideout you created?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah, we really like the angled shower. I just wish Gilligan had started using them in the 301BQ about 6 months ago. You'll have to ask OutbackLoft about his trailer - I think he's one of only a couple people here who have one.


...they did. Here is a picture from the "Coming Soon" section. 302BQ.









[/quote]

That looks like a pretty cool layout. Quad bunks up front, rear bedroom with seperate door, larger shower... Makes me want to start saving my pennies!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Justman said:


> That looks like a pretty cool layout. Quad bunks up front, rear bedroom with seperate door, larger shower... Makes me want to start saving my pennies!


Sorry man..i was just playing wiht Insommiak....that is not a real layout, I just altered the normal 301BQ. BTW...I don't think anyone can put the toilet, shower, sink on a slide. That would be a very interest plumbing job.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That looks like a pretty cool layout. Quad bunks up front, rear bedroom with seperate door, larger shower... Makes me want to start saving my pennies!


Sorry man..i was just playing wiht Insommiak....that is not a real layout, I just altered the normal 301BQ. BTW...I don't think anyone can put the toilet, shower, sink on a slide. That would be a very interest plumbing job.
[/quote]

Got it. I went to Keystone's site and saw the "photoshop" mod before my post. Still like the layout! Agree that it would be difficult to put the plumbing on a slide. Flex tubing?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That looks like a pretty cool layout. Quad bunks up front, rear bedroom with seperate door, larger shower... Makes me want to start saving my pennies!


Sorry man..i was just playing wiht Insommiak....that is not a real layout, I just altered the normal 301BQ. BTW...I don't think anyone can put the toilet, shower, sink on a slide. That would be a very interest plumbing job.
[/quote]
So, what would it look like if you moved the bathroom in so it isn't hanging outside of the trailer? Move the bedroom doorway over by about a foot, cut the pantry depth down and I think we'll be in business. It may not work, but it's not like we can get blueprints from Keystone or anything, lol...


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> That looks like a pretty cool layout. Quad bunks up front, rear bedroom with seperate door, larger shower... Makes me want to start saving my pennies!


Sorry man..i was just playing wiht Insommiak....that is not a real layout, I just altered the normal 301BQ. BTW...I don't think anyone can put the toilet, shower, sink on a slide. That would be a very interest plumbing job.
[/quote]
So, what would it look like if you moved the bathroom in so it isn't hanging outside of the trailer? Move the bedroom doorway over by about a foot, cut the pantry depth down and I think we'll be in business. It may not work, but it's not like we can get blueprints from Keystone or anything, lol...
[/quote]

Got to be a way to put the angled shower in there... Just has to be!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The new models look nice but I found it interesting that what attracted me to the Outbacks are no longer available in a reasonable size trailer. The quad bunk arrangement in a modest length & weight trailer was what we found so appealing about the Outback brand. Now the only one with a quad bunk is way too long for us to consider. Many of the campgrounds we go to just wouldn't work with a 34 ft trailer and while our current truck could handle the weight the one we had when we bought the Outback would not have worked. It really looks like Keystone/Outback is more interested in people with either no kids or no more than two. It seemed like the 26RS and 28RS quad bunk models were popular, I wonder why Keystone has abandoned that part of the market. I guess we'll just keep our current trailer until the kids are out of the house.


----------

